# We ducked this bullet: Hillary still at it



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Want a laugh???

Watch this: https://www.theblaze.com/video/hill...-brunt-of-climate-change-looking-for-firewood

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Half the country wanted that POS for POTUS. She has her head so far up her @$$. Maybe that explains her walks in the woods.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Half the country wanted that POS for POTUS. She has her head so far up her @$$. Maybe that explains her walks in the woods.


She looks for mushrooms...a certain type....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

She has one thing right. I'd make her go fetch the firewood. Not because she is a woman, but because I'd want her to go away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't we sell her to the Muslim Brotherhood? Think we could get a donkey or a goat?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just when you think they've gone off the deep end they take another step up the ladder. 

IF...and that's a mighty strong if...we were to ever get to the point of moving livestock and crops how many people does she think would be left. Because I know 99.9% of the people around me couldn't survive without their Starbucks, Target and McDonald's. I got news for her too. Her rich grandchildren will be dead too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> She has one thing right. I'd make her go fetch the firewood. *Not because she is a woman,* but because I'd want her to go away.


Now wait a damn minute...:vs_mad:

Hillary Clinton is a WOMAN? :glasses:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Now wait a damn minute...:vs_mad:
> 
> Hillary Clinton is a WOMAN? :glasses:


Well, it birthed Larry Nichols' butt-ugly daughter...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Well, it birthed Larry Nichols' butt-ugly daughter...


WHOA NELLIE!

You mean somebody stuck his pee pee in IT and gestation occurred and a DEMON-SPAWN was spit from ITs bloody loins snarling and gurgling some 9 months later?

WHATCHOO TALKIN' 'BOUT WILLIS? lain:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Can't we sell her to the Muslim Brotherhood? Think we could get a donkey or a goat?


Nope... Muslim brotherhood will keep their goat. That witch is no use to them


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> WHOA NELLIE!
> 
> You mean somebody stuck his pee pee in IT and gestation occurred and a DEMON-SPAWN was spit from ITs bloody loins snarling and gurgling some 9 months later?
> 
> WHATCHOO TALKIN' 'BOUT WILLIS? lain:


That would make a good horror movie. Now personally I would refuse to see it. Think of the nightmares. :vs_OMG:

Now I'll probably have nightmares because of just reading about it. :vs_mad:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> WHOA NELLIE!
> 
> You mean somebody stuck his pee pee in IT and gestation occurred and a DEMON-SPAWN was spit from ITs bloody loins snarling and gurgling some 9 months later?
> 
> WHATCHOO TALKIN' 'BOUT WILLIS? lain:


The power of alcohol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> The power of alcohol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is not enough alcohol on this planet!


----------

